# A reduced travel BoXXer or Fox 40 on my electric Ventana ECDM ?



## leszazas (May 16, 2007)

Hi my dear tandemists,

I have a Ventana ECDM recently fitted with a BionX rear hub.
I have a Fox 36 but I would prefer the security of a dual crown fork.
Anyone have successfully reduce the travel of a BoXXer or a Fox 40 ?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

We run a Fox 40 with travel reduced on our ECDM.


----------



## leszazas (May 16, 2007)

Oh, that must be great. Is it an old Fox 40 ? I'm not sure we can do that on the new ones.... Which travel do you have now ?
Cheers, Laurent


----------



## mezastel (Jun 15, 2018)

Was hoping someone would reply to this thread. I would also like to know which Fox 40 models are reducible, and to what travel distance.


----------



## leszazas (May 16, 2007)

Yeah, I don't have a clear response for now, still riding the 36....


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Ours is a 2011 Fox 40 Kashima, bought new when they first came out. Coil spring. Travel reduced to 150mm.

26” wheel version, with 20mm axle. DT 440 hub and 203 Avid BB7m brake.


----------



## leszazas (May 16, 2007)

Nice !
How did you do the travel reduction ? Seems even more difficult with a coil than with air...


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

leszazas said:


> Nice !
> How did you do the travel reduction ? Seems even more difficult with a coil than with air...


Since the tandem must run less sag and greater preload, I installed Fox spacers to reduce travel and added spring rate and preload as needed.

2011 fork.


----------



## leszazas (May 16, 2007)

Thanks !!! But so your fork is still at the sâme height as a 200mm one ?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

leszazas said:


> Thanks !!! But so your fork is still at the sâme height as a 200mm one ?


No, shortening the travel, in this case reduced the length of the fork.


----------

